# What is the safest nesting material



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I have used till now jus some nesting material made from tobacco but when I cleaned the nest I realized there was a lot of dust from the material in the nest. I ask myself if this can cause respiratory problems to the pigeons

Have anyone used tobacco material for a long term without problems for the pigeons?

Wich is the safest material for them?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I use pine needles and barley straw and have not had any respritory issues with my pigeons, Make sure the pine needles are soft so they don't prick the birds. 

Barley straw would be a safer option than pine needles


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i use pine needles most of the time, but have use hay.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

If you are using "tobacco stems" you should be ok. The ones I've seen weren't powdery though. 

I started using old newspaper/paper that I run through a strip shredder. $US8 for the shedder and the papers are free. Birds seem to like it too.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Jaysen said:


> If you are using "tobacco stems" you should be ok. The ones I've seen weren't powdery though.
> 
> I started using old newspaper/paper that I run through a strip shredder. $US8 for the shedder and the papers are free. Birds seem to like it too.


I have just read that tobacco nesting material helps to kep lice and alike away from the pigeons due to the smell of tobacco, its this a proven true or just an idea..

My pigeons seems to like the tobacco nesting material, and yes I have realized that it has a peculiar smell.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

The folks who use tobacco stems in my area don't have the bug problems that other lofts have. I use chemical means for pest control on a larger scale so I don't use the tobacco stems myself. I am not aware of any science the back up the claim, but personal experience with other lofts seems to show the claim of bug control to be accurate. 

How was that for not really committing to an answer?


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Jaysen said:


> The folks who use tobacco stems in my area don't have the bug problems that other lofts have. I use chemical means for pest control on a larger scale so I don't use the tobacco stems myself. I am not aware of any science the back up the claim, but personal experience with other lofts seems to show the claim of bug control to be accurate.
> 
> How was that for not really committing to an answer?


I think I will go on with the tobacco one anyway they get always in every ronde of laying eggs a new clean nest to start all over again.

I have realized they do not poop in the nest then I guess I can reuse the nesting material to let them build the next nest, or is reusing the material not a good idea?


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

if you raise any birds your "they don't poop in the nest" statement will change. 

I make a point of tossing nest material once the eggs hatch and bands are on the birds. Providing new material to the parents seems to keep the territorial bickering down as well as helps keep the nest box a bit cleaner. I'm sure others will have other methods and/or opinions.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been using wooden skewers, with the sharp tips cut off. They seem to love using these for building their nests!


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Tobacco is a natural pesticide used in oganic gardening. It works within limits.


----------



## fluffmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

never use wood saw dust or shavings,,,not even hay as I know it comes from a thresher and has dust.

best is to have "prali" the long , grass like stems which here in pakistan is used for packing fruit in crates. when ur squabs are 15 days old, change the whole nest pot and replace them in the fresh pot with fresh nesting material. we have an ant killing powder named mortein available here. I dust it in the base of the nest box. birds never eat it and it keeps ants and other crawlers away.

poop accumulating on sides of your nest box is a breeding ground for bacteria. must clean it fortnightly.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

I used hay and sand last time (their first time) and it was comfortable and harmless for them and they are going to lay eggs again (very soon ).


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i put sand in the bottom of my nest bowels, used hay at one point with no problems, i use pine needles because they too rid pest from the nest like mites, lice and even flies ( to a point ) i change out the bowel when babies are 10 days with either new pine needles or pine shavings. i don't like the tobacco stems...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of people like the tobacco stems. I don't care for them either Donna. They're so sharp and rough. My birds do great with combination stiff clean straw and the long pine needles. I change mine when they are about 5 days old and every couple of days after that. I like a clean nest. ETphonehome, it just isn't healthy or sanitary to use the same nest over again, and they do poop in the nest.


----------



## Pilanka (Apr 10, 2012)

The best way is to put Washed Sand with pottasium permanganate.
Put a bowl with Sand in it and that should do for the egg to hatch.
Sand does not allow any kind of worms to develop and it absorbs all the water that is let out in the poo.
When the Eggs hatch it protects the chick from catching cold by absorbing the water from the poo and keeping the sitting area dry.
clean the dried poo particles once in two days


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ETphonehome said:


> I have used till now jus some nesting material made from tobacco but when I cleaned the nest I realized there was a lot of dust from the material in the nest. I ask myself if this can cause respiratory problems to the pigeons
> 
> Have anyone used tobacco material for a long term without problems for the pigeons?
> 
> Wich is the safest material for them?


rereading this almost old thread. wanted to say the dust is from their feathers..it is the bloom off the feathers or powder they have that settles in the nest..not the material you are using.


----------

